
Generating Martian Terrain with Neural Networks - FredrikNoren
https://medium.com/@fredriknoren/generating-martian-terrain-with-neural-networks-98b59eb1fcc8#.vgxbh04qf
======
FredrikNoren
Author here. Feedback/comments welcome!

